# Single Function Medic Jobs



## olaf1988 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm currently in medic school and looking to relocate after I'm finished. What are the best services to work for as a single function medic? I'm looking for something that is in a urban or urban adjacent setting (close enough to commute) with decent pay and good protocols. Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 15, 2015)

Depends where you are and what your expectations are.


----------



## olaf1988 (Nov 15, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> Depends where you are and what your expectations are.




I'm in southern California, looking to go anywhere else.... I was thinking the northwest (Oregon or Washington maybe?), or even east coast. I just don't see the job prospects of working in CA since I am not interested in working for a fire department here. I've looked into Medic One and ATCEMS, and I was wondering if there are any others in that vein that I could consider. The reason I'm looking for something urban is that my fiancee works in the arts and it would be easier for her to find a job in or around a larger city.

Edit: I'm looking for a service that I can work for as a career. I want to work as a career medic and have a livable wage so I can raise a family comfortably. I'd also like to be able to use the skills I'm learning in medic school. Working in many counties in CA, the protocols are pretty restricted.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 15, 2015)

ATCEMS and M1 are probably some of the most limited systems you could find, and in all honesty, Austin is a very challenging place for living and employment, particularly in the arts. ATC also had the disadvantage of having to be an EMT for a long time before you can be a medic. 

My advice would be to find either a decently-busy SSM system like Hall, EMSA-Oklahoma, MedStar, Medic West /AMR Vegas, etc -or- a city or county-based operation. Also check into Houston's fire and county EMS systems


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 15, 2015)

Harris County Emergency Corps (ESD1) or Montgomery County Hospital District EMS would be good. Galveston County EMS might be good. There's also places like Denver Health and AMR El Paso County (Colorado Springs) that are good places.

EDIT: Williamson County EMS is also a good option.


----------



## olaf1988 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I'll have to look into those!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 19, 2015)

olaf1988 said:


> I'm in southern California, looking to go anywhere else.... I was thinking the northwest (Oregon or Washington maybe?), or even east coast. I just don't see the job prospects of working in CA since I am not interested in working for a fire department here. I've looked into Medic One and ATCEMS, and I was wondering if there are any others in that vein that I could consider. The reason I'm looking for something urban is that my fiancee works in the arts and it would be easier for her to find a job in or around a larger city.
> 
> Edit: I'm looking for a service that I can work for as a career. I want to work as a career medic and have a livable wage so I can raise a family comfortably. I'd also like to be able to use the skills I'm learning in medic school. Working in many counties in CA, the protocols are pretty restricted.


Hall Ambulance in Kern County comes to mind. Single role EMT and Paramedic jobs with BLS fire department first responders. Decent pay, decent protocols, and decent equipment. Definitely check it out!


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 20, 2015)

Denver Health is hiring, last I heard there's going to be another academy in January. 

Starting pay is $21.50 with more for experience. Benefits are good, affordable insurance, 401(a) and 457(b) with matching by the hospital. 

Protocols are here. 

There's lots of opportunities to do different work, as well. We have solo airport medics, bike medics, CCT medics, and a wildland medical team.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 20, 2015)

A few things I forgot in my previous post- evening and night shift differentials, paid CE hours, free CE/cert classes, and tuition reimbursement.


----------



## toyskater86 (Nov 20, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Hall Ambulance in Kern County comes to mind. Single role EMT and Paramedic jobs with BLS fire department first responders. Decent pay, decent protocols, and decent equipment. Definitely check it out!


What is considered decent pay? 70K a year? 80k a year? or are we talking like 50K?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 20, 2015)

About 35k-40k for an EMT, with additional pay DOE.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Nov 20, 2015)

CodeBru1984 said:


> About 35k-40k for an EMT, with additional pay DOE.


They advertise on their website the low end is 28k for EMT and 40k for medic, DOE with regular raises. They top out at 60k and 80k respectively. But I don't work there and may be mistaken.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll look at the 2015 pay scale when I get off shift tonight to confirm.


----------



## olaf1988 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ensihoitaja said:


> Denver Health is hiring, last I heard there's going to be another academy in January.
> 
> Starting pay is $21.50 with more for experience. Benefits are good, affordable insurance, 401(a) and 457(b) with matching by the hospital.
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'll look into that as well- seems like that's a good set up out there.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 21, 2015)

olaf1988 said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that as well- seems like that's a good set up out there.



I like it. Feel free to PM if you have any more questions.


----------



## bizzy522 (Nov 24, 2015)

King County medic 1 is a extremely difficult service to get on with.. but in my opinion they are truly the best of the best. Austin Travis County is a good service but you have to work for a year and a half as a EMT Basic before you can be cleared as the in charge paramedic. Washington and Oregon are pretty competitive places to work in general, I personally would recommend Texas. Harris County ESD 1, Montgomery County, San Marcos ems, Williamson County are all great services. Also check out Ada County paramedics in Boise Idaho, they are a great service.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 24, 2015)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> They advertise on their website the low end is 28k for EMT and 40k for medic, DOE with regular raises. They top out at 60k and 80k respectively. But I don't work there and may be mistaken.


Emt Top step is 80k
Medic is 97k with 10% raises for everyone in Jan .

I just looked at our wage scale.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Nov 25, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Emt Top step is 80k
> Medic is 97k with 10% raises for everyone in Jan .
> 
> I just looked at our wage scale.


I lied, don't listen to anything I say. Other than increases with the minimum wage, how often and how much are raises?


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 25, 2015)

Raises are yearly from 1-5% based on merit.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 25, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Raises are yearly from 1-5% based on merit.


I was recently told that we're moving away from the yearly merit based raises.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 25, 2015)

To what then?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 25, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> To what then?


Don't quote me on this, as I very well could have misunderstood, but yearly percentage increase across the board.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 25, 2015)

Oook. Well there is pros and cons to both


----------



## medic2100 (Nov 25, 2015)

I relocated to Tulsa to work for EMSA. High volume, high acuity, good pay, and very reasonable cost of living.

Message me for details.


----------

